# do crickets shed skin?



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

this is weird. there was a grey cricket in my spids tank earlier and there was definatly only one in there behind the flower pot. looked still but alive. now i look and its still there but looks all crushed and not far from it is a pure white bigger cricket!! whats going on??


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

Yep, crickets, locusts, mealie and buffalo worms do all shed


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Yup they shed, look bright white/creme when they do.


----------



## dandydi (Sep 11, 2006)

yep :lol2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

All invertebrates shed their skin.


----------



## wilkingson (Nov 9, 2007)

beckys right all invertabrate shed:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

And when they have shed/are shedding and are white they are particularly tasty to other crickets.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

iiisecondcreep said:


> And when they have shed/are shedding and are white they are particularly tasty to other crickets.


Not tasty just vulnerable


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

another shed the other day and it came out black


----------

